# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορία πως βλέπουν οι παπαγάλοι...και γενικά τα ζώα....???

## tarirs

Βρε παιδια εχω την εξης απορια πως βλεπουν τα πουλια και συγκεκριμενα οι παπαγαλοι...?? Εχουμε καποια εικονα διοτι εχω ψαξει και δεν εχω βρει κατι.....

και για να μαθουμε περισσοτερα γενικα τα ζωα πως βλεπουν...???

ΥΓ: Μην μου πειτε με τα ματια...... :bye:

----------


## dxr-halk

Απ' όσο ξέρω τα σκυλιά βλεπουν σε αποχρώσεις του γκρι. Τα ψάρια βλέπουν θολά.

----------


## tarirs

> Απ' όσο ξέρω τα σκυλιά βλεπουν σε αποχρώσεις του γκρι. Τα ψάρια βλέπουν θολά.


Α,ευχαριστω.ξεχωριζουν τα σκυλια αυτο που βλεπουν...??? Τα βλεπουν ωοειδες...??? Τα ψαρια δεν το ηξερα..οτι βλεπουν θολα...αρα θα βαλω στα δικα μου μασκα κολυμβησης....χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Efthimis98

Και οι γατες απο οσο ξερω βλεπουν απρομαυρα και γκρι !  :Happy: 




> *Πως βλέπουν οι σκύλοι και οι γάτες* Όπως   όλοι γνωρίζουμε, τα σκυλιά και οι γάτες βλέπουν τον κόσμο διαφορετικά   από εμάς τους ανθρώπους. Μπορεί τα μάτια τους να φαίνονται ίδια με τα   δικά μας, όμως δεν είναι. Η όρασή τους έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες και   τα μάτια τους συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά, σε σχέση με τα ανθρώπινα.
> 
> 
> Πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι τα σκυλιά και οι γάτες δεν μπορούν να διακρίνουν χρώμα, παρα μόνο αποχρώσεις του γκρι. Αυτό δεν ισχύει.
> Μπορούν να διακρίνουν κάποια χρώματα, αλλά όχι όλα.
> 
> Τα σκυλιά και οι γάτες, έχουν κάποια κύτταρα στα μάτια τους, που τους   βοηθάνε να βλέπουνε εξαιρετικά, σε πολύ δυνατό ή σε πολύ χαμηλό φως, σε   σχέση με τους ανθρώπους.
> 
> *Όραση το βράδυ*Τα μάτια τους, το βράδυ, χρησιμοποιούν κάποια κύτταρα που ονομάζονται "ράβδοι" και έχουν ευαισθησία σε αμυδρό φως.
> ...


Τα φιδια βλεπουν θερμα ψυχρα ! Ετσι ξεχωριζουν και την λεια τους ! 

(Τα βλεπουν διλαδι με κοκκινα , κιτρινα , πορτοκαλι ... κ.τ.λ. )


Τα καναρινακια πως βπεπουν ;

----------


## tarirs

Οπως ξερω για τις γατες (ειχα γατα απο μωρο μεχρι 22 ετη !!!!! ) χρησιμοποιουν το μουστακι ως πυξιδα...νομιζω...

----------


## Efthimis98

> ως πυξιδα...νομιζω...


Ναι το εχω ακουσει κι εγω αυτο !

Και αμα τους κοπει απο τη μια πλευρα , τοτε δεν μπορει να περπατισει καλα ... παραπαταει , σηκωνεται , κανει δυο (2) βηματα και ξανα πεφτει ... !

----------


## daras

δεν υπαρχουν κανονες...καλυτερα αναζητησε πληροφοριες ανα ειδος.
π.χ. τα αρπακτικα πουλια εχουν στερεοσκοπικη οραση....για να υπολογιζουν αποστασεις και μεγεθη...ακομα και σε αποστασεις που εμεις θα χρειαζομασταν κυαλια, ενω τα πουλια θυματα τους οχι..αλλα εχουν ευρυτερο οπτικο πεδιο για να διακρινουν τον εχθρο χανοντας ομως ετσι σε εκτιμηση αποστασης.

στα νυκτοβια πουλια υπαρχουν αλλες ιδιαιτεροτητες κ.ο.κ
οσο για αυτο..



> Τα φιδια βλεπουν θερμα ψυχρα ! Ετσι ξεχωριζουν και την λεια τους ! 
> (Τα βλεπουν διλαδι με κοκκινα , κιτρινα , πορτοκαλι ... κ.τ.λ. )


εχουμε αλλαξει πλεον πεδιο και δε μιλαμε για οραση με την ακριβη εννοια. το φιδι χρησιμοποιει αλλους υποδοχεις για την υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια και οχι τα ματια του. τα πορτοκαλοκκοκκινα δηλαδη τα "βλεπει" με αλλα οργανα. 
επισης "βλεπει" με τη γλωσσα του και ακολουθει τη λεια του με σωστη κατευθυνση χαρη στη διχαλωτη μορφη της.
παρομοια οι καρχαριες διαθετουν αλλα οργανα για την ανιχνευση του ηλεκτρικου πεδιου...τα δελφινια και οι νυχτεριδες χρησιμοποιουν τον ηχοεντοπισμο (σοναρ)....τα εντομα βλεπουν το υπεριωδες...κ.τ.λ.
με λιγα λογια η λεξη βλεπω...στο ζωικο βασιλειο εχει πολυ πιο ευρεια εννοια αποτι νομιζουμε..ενω η οραση συγκεκριμενα σε αλλα ειδη εχει μεγαλη σημασια..και σε αλλα μηδαμινη..τοσο ωστε να εχει εξαφανιστει (π.χ. πρωτεας)

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρηκα αυτο το χωριο και σας το δινω :




> Επίσης κάτι τελευταίο που νομίζω οτι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία είναι οτι και ο σκύλος και η γάτα δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν την εικόνα της τηλεόρασης ως ενιαία αλλά ως ξεχωριστές εικόνες με διαδοχή όπως το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις λάμπες φθορίου, βλέπουν το φως που παράγουν με αναλαμπές. Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό για όσους έχουν τα ζώα τους στην ύπαιθρο (κουμάσι) Καλό θα είναι να μην χρησιμοποιούν λάμπες φθορίου.



Θα προσπαθησω να δω για καποια ζωα μεμονομενα πως βλεπουν !

Link και σημαντικα στοιχεια που πρεπει να αναφερθουν θα ερθουν αμεσως !  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Επισης ενα ακομη αρθρο !   (*Πανω-κατω ολα το ιδιο λενε !  :Happy:  )




> Τα σκυλιά μπορούν να δουν χρώματα, αλλά όχι τόσο καλά όσο μπορούμε εμείς. Ο λόγος είναι ότι τα μάτια των σκύλων  έχουν σημαντικά μικρότερο ποσοστό από κώνους σε βέργες στον  αμφιβληστροειδή τους. Οι κώνοι επιτρέπουν την χρωματιστή όραση, οι  βέργες είναι χρήσιμες για ασπρόμαυρη όραση σε θολό φως. Τα σκυλιά, επομένως, μπορούν να δουν  καλύτερα σε θόλο φως από ότι εμείς μπορούμε. Αυτό είναι λογικό γιατί τα  σκυλιά προέρχονται από ζώα που κυνηγούν στην αυγή και το σούρουπο όπου  υπάρχει λίγο φως και είναι σημαντικό να εκμεταλλευτούν στο έπακρο το φως  που υπάρχει. Το μάτι του σκύλου επίσης διαθέτει μια  ελαφρύ αντανακλαστική στρώση που ονομάζετε tapetum lucidum που δρα σαν  συσκευή εικόνας έντασης. Αυτή η αντανάκλαση καθιστά ένα αντικείμενο να  φαίνετε στο θολό φως περισσότερο καθαρό. Και το tapetum lucidum ακόμα  προκαλεί τα μάτια των σκύλων να λάμπουν στο σκοτάδι. Τα σκυλιά αντιλαμβάνονται την κίνηση  καλύτερα από ότι εμείς, αλλά βλέπουν λιγότερες λεπτομέρειες. Εάν ένα  αντικείμενο είναι πολύ μακριά και είναι στάσιμο, θα είναι σχεδόν αόρατο  σε ένα σκυλί, δοκιμές έχουν δείξει ότι ένα σκυλί δεν μπορεί να δει τον  ιδιοκτήτη του όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης στέκεται μόνο 300 γιάρδες μακριά, αλλά  επειδή δεν κινείται. Ωστόσο, ένα σκύλος μπορεί εύκολα να ανιχνεύσει  κάποιον ένα μίλι μακριά κουνώντας τους ώμους του! Και πάλι, η όραση του  σκύλου είναι αποτέλεσμα της γενεαλογίας του ως κυνηγός που χρειάζεται να  παρακολουθεί τη λεία του. Τέλος, τα σκυλιά έχουν ευρύτερο πεδίο όρασης  από ότι οι άνθρωποι. Τα λαγωνίκα έχουν οπτικό φάσμα 270 μοιρών. Τυπικά  σκυλιά έχουν περίπου 250 μοίρες. Οι άνθρωποι έχουν μόνο 180 μοίρες.


Το Link :

http://kynagon.wordpress.com/2009/03...B%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρηκα ακομα αυτο ... 

Ειναι μεγαλο αλλα εχει ατελειοτες πληροφοριες !  :Happy: 




> *Η έγχρωμη όραση δεν είναι κάτι αυτονόητο. Ούτε βλέπουν όλα τα πλάσματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα χρώματα. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι μελετώντας τις διαφορές των διαφόρων ζώων στην ικανότητά τους να βλέπουν τα χρώματα, ιχνηλατούμε λεπτομέρειες από την εξελικτική μας πορεία!*
> *.*
> *Οι άνθρωποι (όπως και τα άλλα πρωτεύοντα του Παλαιού Κόσμου), βλέπουν περισσότερα χρώματα από τα περισσότερα άλλα θηλαστικά. Όμως τα πουλιά βλέπουν περισσότερα χρώματα από τους ανθρώπους!*
> *Ακολουθώντας τις εξελικτικές γραμμές ανθρώπων και πουλιών ως το σημείο που τέμνονται σε κάποιον κοινό πρόγονο, μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε όχι μόνο τις ικανότητες που είχαν να βλέπουν τα χρώματα τα ενδιάμεσα εξελικτικά είδη, αλλά και τους λόγους που οδήγησαν στις διαφοροποιήσεις αυτές!*
> *Είναι ένα ταξίδι που αποτελεί ένα ακόμα ντοκουμέντο για την εξελικτική πορεία, και την ορθότητα της επιστημονικής αυτής θεώρησης.*
> *Τις πληροφορίες που θα παρουσιάσουμε στο άρθρο αυτό, τις συλλέξαμε από το περιοδικό Scientific American*  Τεύχος 9 Τόμος 4  * Οκτωβρίου 2006 σελ.  60-68.* 
> Η έγχρωμη όραση των σπονδυλωτών βασίζεται στα κωνιοφόρα κύτταρα του αμφιβληστροειδούς.
> Οι έρευνες δείχνουν ότι τα πουλιά, όπως και οι σαύρες, οι χελώνες και πολλά ψάρια, έχουν τέσσερεις τύπους κωνιοφόρων κυττάρων, ενώ τα περισσότερα Θηλαστικά έχουν μόνο δύο τύπους. Οι προγονοι των θηλαστικών είχαν και τους τέσσερεις τύπους κωνίων, αλλά στη διάρκεια μιας περιόδου της εξέλιξης τους, όταν ήταν νυκτόβια —και επομένως η έγχρωμη όραση δεν έπαιζε κρίσιμο ρόλο στην επιβίωσή τους—, τα πρώιμα θηλαστικά έχασαν δύο τύπους κωνιοφόρων κυττάρων.
> Οι πρόγονοι μιας ομάδας πρωτευόντων του Παλαιού Κόσμου, στην οποία περιλαμβάνονται και οι άνθρωποι, «ανέκτησαν» τον τρίτο τύπο κωνίων μέσω μεταλλαγής ενός από τα υπάρχοντα κωνία.
> ...


Το αρθο ειναι καταχωρημενο εδω ! 

http://exeldim.bravehost.com/organa/egxrwmi_a.htm

----------


## aeras

http://translate.google.com/translat...ion#column-one

----------

